# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  RODA TREBA VAŠU POMOĆ

## macek

cure i dečki, 

trebamo 30-oro vas, koji bi mogli u ponedjeljak u rodi pokupiti svaki po 5 velikih vreća za smeće i balone koje treba napuhati i napuniti njima vreće. 

te vreće sa balonima je potrebno donijeti u utorak ujutro do 9 h na rodin štand na cjetnom trgu. potrebno nam je 150 velikih crnih vreća, kojima želimo pokazati koliku hrpu smeća proizvedemo prematanjem samo jednog djeteta jednokratnim pelenama. 

mi nemamo kapaciteta da ih sve odjednom prevozimo u utorak na cvjetni i ako nas se ne sakupi dovoljno, nećemo moći to izvesti.
i zato trebamo vas!

balone i vreće je moguće pokupiti u rodi od cca 10 do 12 h i popodne iza 16 h, ali najbolje provjeriti na broj 6177 500.

hvala svima   :Love:  

1. macek
2. meda
3. ivarica
4. Inesica
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26. 
27. 
28. 
29. 
30.

----------


## macek

ako vam je jednostavnije, možete sami napuniti (bez da dolazite po njih u rodu) velike crne vreće od 110 l balonima i donijeti ih na cvjetni u utorak u 9 h.
ukupno trebamo 150 kom.

1. macek - 6 kom.

----------


## macek

odgađamo puhanje balona.
zanemarite ovaj poziv.   :Smile:

----------

